# My little study onto acne...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

After many years of suffering from ups and downs of acne, usually breakouts then it clears up again. This is what i've personally found, this is all based on me and in my own opinion...

Doctors tablets, pills and creams did absolutely nothing. I've been through them all a-z (aside from roaccutane). My last step was roaccutane but I declined it, I've also tried every on the shelf cream, pads etc clearasil, tea tree etc etc, but nothiing worked.

I've payed for laser surgery and micro-abraision surgery and both of which have someone helped, but mainly just helping the skins condition rather than preventation of acne, spots/blemishes etc.

Now when I was bulking I was consuming a lot of food, obviously I gained a lot of weight, what I found was that acne was very high during this stage. I was not doing much cardio either so could have added to the problem?

So I started cutting. I cut all the milk out of my diet, or have very little milk. Now what I found is that by limiting dairy products, milk, cheese, caseins etc my skin DRASTICALLY cleared up. Maybe I have a bad reaction to certain chemicals in dairy? Anyway I also increased cardio quite a bit at the same time. So even though I lost fat, the acne went, rarely would you see a spot or even a blemish, maybe get the odd spot on my face that's it.

So to test, lately I increased my dairy intake. I got a tub of muscle milk and have been taking quite a bit of it, along with milk etc. 4 days later, spots return, quite sore spots tight face, and sore redness. Now is this pure chance or is it down to the dairy? Taken from a website:

"In May 2008, the Journal of the American Academy of Dermatology published a study that revealed milk and milk products can cause acne. A similar study performed by researches at the Department of Nutrition at the Harvard School of Public Health had the same conclusion. NaturalNews also reported that individual who consume dairy have a 44 percent higher chance at developing acne. Because Muscle Milk contains dairy and dairy can cause acne in some individuals, it is possible that Muscle Milk might cause acne. "

Now doing a quick search on the net of weather milk, dairy or muscle milk causes acne comes up a lot. From what I've worked out this seems to be the main or ONE of the main culprits to the cause of acne for ME. Now everyones different, but maybe some of you would like to take this into consideration and those suffering possibly try what im suggesting? Im going to cut the muscle milk tomorow and limit dairy and milk again and post again in say 4-7 days with a result.

Again this is just my personal look on it, im not saying or claiming doing what im doing will 100% stop it.

(Also for further info into my routine, I shower 2 times per day, and I wash my face with oxy wash that is it. I use no acne creams or what not).


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting dude...I drink a fair bit of milk and love anything dairy...I get break outs fairly often


----------



## Wikiderm (Dec 17, 2008)

Take a look at www.acnemilk.com

Especially the Physicians Guidelines.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Wikiderm said:


> Take a look at www.acnemilk.com
> 
> Especially the Physicians Guidelines.


Thanks for that link, very helpful. Good link for people to look at as well.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Interesting findings. I am sure my breakout was due to AAS as never had them before. Accutane has sorted the problem out, just let with the marks on back now...


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Ive always believed there was a dietary link even when the experts say there isnt. The milk one is very interesting as id love to know if the sufferers were breast fed or bottle fed as infants. I think this may be important to the development of the enzymes needed.

Nice post mate. Good info.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

kingprop said:


> Ive always believed there was a dietary link even when the experts say there isnt. The milk one is very interesting as id love to know if the sufferers were breast fed or bottle fed as infants. I think this may be important to the development of the enzymes needed.
> 
> Nice post mate. Good info.


Well mate, for an update. It's been 2 days without muscle milk and the spots are all starting to go, my face for the 1st 2 days was very oily though, even with my daily washing.

I'll know fully after another couple of days, going by the condition of my skin what it's down to.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting read hun... I've been trying to figure out since about May why my skin seems to be getting worse. Although I consume very little milk/dairy products so its unlikely to be that for me 

Bump for update!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Want to leave another update, this is day 4?. My diet has been almost free of dairy products and the spots have subsided, obviously im prone to getting one or two, but the spots have faded off, including blemishes. My skin is a lot less oily and not irritated anymore. I think I can safely say it's dairy that has been the cause for ME <. Me is the key word.



BabyYoYo said:


> Interesting read hun... I've been trying to figure out since about May why my skin seems to be getting worse. Although I consume very little milk/dairy products so its unlikely to be that for me
> 
> Bump for update!


Well I have suffered from bad skin on face, just from spots on and off for the last few years. Obviously I cant prevent spots 100% but I can help limit them. I can live with 1 or 2. I can't live with tons of them and oily irritated skin, as we all know it makes our confidence drop, we feel depressed and paranoid. Especially for females.

You could go to your gp, but I'll be honest they just throw pills at you, and it's not the best thing. I found using an oil free moisturiser works well for my skin, also you could look into micro abrasion therapy, removes the top lair of the skin, all the dead skin and rubbish, blackheads etc. It's about £40, thats what I paid, but worth it.  .


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Are you still using protein shakes? If yes what non dairy option are you using as I have the same problem as you.

Tom


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice post, mate. I've said he before that I believe alot of people acne (epecially those that had left puberty) is down to mikd food intolerances.

I cut out dairy for this reason about 2 years ago - to be honest now when I drink milk I get gas and feel rough, looks like my body can't tolerate it as well anymore.

My big one is caffine. I almost 100% coffee is causing my acne as I seem to clear up without it but never stay off it long enough.

Interesting story. I was hospitalised back in 2007. My appendix burst, and I was a baw hair away from dying apparently due to the fact it had gone untreat for over a week because of several NHS misdiagnoses.

Anyway I was convalesent for around 4 months, losing over 2 stone in the first month and a bit. The reason being - I couldn't eat. I coudn't keep anything down.

So I pretty much ate nothing but the odd bite of hospital food for 3 weeks and the odd sandwich.

Suprisingly. Despite having poison all through my body, lying in my own filth, using no products on my face, often going days without washing, sweaty greasy hair etc. I did not get a *SINGLE *spot for around a month. Not even a white head.

This is someone that always has one or two at the best of times. And here I didn't have a single one for a month.

When I started eating again and returned to my normal diet, I remember getting a giant one on my neck pretty instantly.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

tom .p. said:


> Are you still using protein shakes? If yes what non dairy option are you using as I have the same problem as you.
> 
> Tom


With dairy its usually the lactose content, where we need the enzyme lactase to digest it; or the load of casein protein where the slow release of such can 'clog-up' the digestive process. Whey (isolate) is normally ok to use.

Other than that its soy protein. Yuk!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Why did you refuse the Roaccutane?


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

Boy am I glad I just read this....

Ive been noticing my face (above cheeks) is gettin red and sore, like a rash but a spotty rash that gets irritated by wiping my face with a towel or if I leave showergel on it too long!!

I have been drinking a lot of milk lately in my shakes and think that this may now be the cause


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

iv noticed something very similar myself... when my diet slips and i eat shyt for a while i break out big time on my back, whereas if dieting i have no problems at all


----------

